# Warsaw Concerto



## ClassicalMusicLover1 (May 2, 2017)

Today I wanted to share with you the Warsaw Concerto, a piano concerto in one movement written by British composer Richard Addinsell for the 1941 film Dangerous Moonlight.

http://myfavoriteclassical.com/warsaw-concerto/


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

ClassicalMusicLover1 said:


> Today I wanted to share with you the Warsaw Concerto, a piano concerto in one movement written by British composer Richard Addinsell for the 1941 film Dangerous Moonlight.
> 
> http://myfavoriteclassical.com/warsaw-concerto/


They keep playing it on the radio and love it! Don't know if its me but sometimes compare to first movement of Grieg Piano Concerto! Anyone else think there are similarities!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Seems to me the Warsaw Concerto would be an ideal composition for a TC Pole.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

i have always liked Addinsell's symphonies. I will have to check it out.


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

ClassicalMusicLover1 said:


> Today I wanted to share with you the Warsaw Concerto, a piano concerto in one movement written by British composer Richard Addinsell for the 1941 film Dangerous Moonlight.
> 
> http://myfavoriteclassical.com/warsaw-concerto/


Another one movement Piano Concerto written for the film "Hangover Square" is Bernard Herrmann's "Concerto Macabre".


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

i like music said:


> i have always liked Addinsell's symphonies.


I have not heard his symphonies and cannot find any info on them. Can you point to a recording? Or is there a mix up with e.g. Alwyn or Arnold?


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Art Rock said:


> I have not heard his symphonies and cannot find any info on them. Can you point to a recording? Or is there a mix up with e.g. Alwyn or Arnold?


Oh, you're right! I mixed up Addinsell and Arnell ! Well, Arnell is a worthwhile composer too....


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

The Warsaw Concerto is one of my earliest musical memories, and constitutes one of my few childhood memories of the war years of WWII. We had the 78 disk of Addinsell's piece, and it was played by my parents with some regularity, so I strongly associate it with those years. My father was too old for military service, but my mother's two brothers served, and I recall their comings and goings in their uniforms along with the music of that time.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2017)

Valentina Lisitsa recorded it on her album, "Love Story". It's pretty good.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Judith said:


> They keep playing it on the radio and love it! Don't know if its me but sometimes compare to first movement of Grieg Piano Concerto! Anyone else think there are similarities!


Agree, love it.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ClassicalMusicLover1 said:


> Today I wanted to share with you the Warsaw Concerto, a piano concerto in one movement written by British composer Richard Addinsell for the 1941 film Dangerous Moonlight.
> 
> http://myfavoriteclassical.com/warsaw-concerto/


Are you going to make a whole series about different works?


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

Richard Addinsell wrote the score for "Scrooge" (A Christmas Carol), excellent 1951 film starring Alastair Sim. Brilliant and beautiful (the film and the score) - I highly recommend it.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

CypressWillow said:


> Richard Addinsell wrote the score for "Scrooge" (A Christmas Carol), excellent 1951 film starring Alastair Sim. Brilliant and beautiful (the film and the score) - I highly recommend it.


The little but important things one learns on this site, thank you.


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

Mon plaisir, Pugg. Apologies if this should be in the Cinema thread, but while I'm here, I also recommend "Rene Clair's And Then There Were None," film from 1945 - the score is by Mario Castelnuovo-Tedesco! And, not quite so great a film as the others I've mentioned, , but with a score worth hearing by Benjamin Britten, is "Love From A Stranger" 1937, with Basil Rathbone. 
I always enjoy discovering that a film score I particularly like is by a 'serious' composer.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

I used to like the work much more when I was younger, but I still enjoy it now and then, and every time I have to have a bit of a laugh too, at just how effectively Addinsell out-Rachmaninoffs Rachmaninoff himself. 

As I understand it, the film makers originally wanted Rachmaninoff to compose the score, but his fee was too high or something, so they asked Addinsell to compose a piece in the style of Rachmaninoff. The resulting work is one of the few pieces of pastiche so well done that it ended up entering the standard repertoire. You even sometimes see it paired with a Rachmaninoff concerto or two in recordings.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Even though Warsaw Concerto is often referred to as: Addinsell trying out out-Rachmaninov Rachmaninov, every time I hear it I'm always more reminded of Liszt's e flat major concerto. The openings are very similar and the orchestrations too.


----------

